# Front end problem



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a 08 brute 750 and Iam having a problem that is random. Every now and then when im in 2x4 and go to turn the steering bar hangs to where it wont turn. If i roll it forward or backwards a few feet it will free up. I can also turn it in the oposite direction from which it hangs up and it will free it up. 

Now here is what Ive done recently. Ive replaced all axles with superatv rhino axles and I do have a problem with the front right one leaking alot of grease from the outter boot. Im thinking maybe the cv joint is becoming dry and binding up but I have no exsperence with this. 

Last thing is before I replaced the axles with rhino axles I was on a ride out in the middle of the woods and both rear stock axles broke. I had to drive it in 4x4 with the front only pulling all the way back to the truck on mild terrain. I babied it but not sure if that could have hurt something. What do yall think? I will be contacting superatv about the leaking boot in the morning and will probaly have the axle replaced.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i dont have a clue what it would b without looking at it. ive never had a problem like this so maybe someone will chime in that has. id begin with playing with it till it does it again then get off and start trouble shooting. might b good to have a friend sit on it as u look so he can play with the steering while u look


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like a front diff problem?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Its probably that CV. Does it do it moving or stopped?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Is the lower steering column ball joint worn out or siezed?


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Butch don't tell me that lol. But on could the differential affect steering like that?

Only does it when I am moving. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Not sure ill check it out in the morning. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

don't think its the diff .. steering issue maybe.. cv maybe .. i would also look and see if anything is wrapped around or close to the steering stem that maybe making it hang up...


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

check ur tierods see if they are loose and catching on something when u turn it ... and thats all i got andcan think of right now


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Update: forgot to add that when I put it in 4x4 and turn sometimes it will try and fight its way back strait. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

when in 4x4 it is hard to turn ...even more hard with the locker in...like walker said check you sterring stem . mine was hard to turn at one time but i had a tie strap wrapped around it


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The front diff. lever(Yellow lever) is either too tight or stuck, or the cable is binding up somewhere. When you are going straight, it will be fine I'm sure. When you turn, the cable is probably binding somewhere. Loosen the cable for the lever and I bet it goes away. If you use it a lot, adjust it until it locks when you use it but doesn't lock the bars like you are dealing with now.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

good idea foreman .. didnt even think about that little yellow lever


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:agreed: with all of the above... check the diff lock cable, tie rods, steering stem bearings, ball joints, and CV joints... 

If a CV joint is in a bind it shouldn't turn easy either way...

just to be more clear, when you try to turn one direction, it doesn't turn at all? or it doesn't turn easily? or it just doesn't turn as far?

I would agree with the diff lock issue, but I have never had a problem not being able to turn the bars AT ALL with it locked... it just makes it harder to turn...

My best guess would be something with one (or more) of the actual steering components...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Have you ever changed the front diff oil ?
If you haven't, and there is sludge in the front diff it will lock up like you are describing. If you changed it and put gear oil or synthetic in it, it will do the same.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> :agreed: with all of the above... check the diff lock cable, tie rods, steering stem bearings, ball joints, and CV joints...
> 
> If a CV joint is in a bind it shouldn't turn easy either way...
> 
> ...


Ok I can drive around fine with no steering problems for a good while but every once in a while when I go to turn something will either hang or bind up causing it not to able to turn. Then if I put it in 4x4 and just for example I cut the wheel left and do circle after circle, it will eventually bind somehow and try and pull my arms back out strait. I will check the diff cable in a few but I know what it usally feels like locked in and this problem doesn't feel like that. Dunno ill check though. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Have you ever changed the front diff oil ?
> If you haven't, and there is sludge in the front diff it will lock up like you are describing. If you changed it and put gear oil or synthetic in it, it will do the same.


There is something I did do. I changed my oil with mobil one vtwin synthetic and I also put it in the front diff. Could that be it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

could be the synthetic oil... try changing back to regular oil

although, I don't see how the diff lock could cause you not to be able to turn it with the bike sitting still...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

tx3kgtman said:


> There is something I did do. I changed my oil with mobil one vtwin synthetic and I also put it in the front diff. Could that be it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes. Get that stuff outta there. For some reason they don't like it !!


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok sry for the late come back but i've been busy with work. I finally had a chance to get the new axle installed and I got the front diff oil changed to regular oil. Thought it was acting better but then we took it out riding and I think I have internal problems. I creeped thrue a little soggy mud and I could hear the front end popping every now and then when it was under stress. Didn't sound to good. It pulled but you could see the front tires jerk a little every time it popped.

So with that being said my question is should I tear it down and fix what's broken or just try and find another diff? Which is cheaper. If I tear it down I will do it in the morning. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine is doing the same thing. I dont' have any noises though.. It just started doing it. Its wierd cause one min its almost impossible to turn the wheel then it goes away.. Im fixing to start looking into it and see if I can figure it out. I was thinking maybe a cv axle binding up??


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

jyarber said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. I dont' have any noises though.. It just started doing it. Its wierd cause one min its almost impossible to turn the wheel then it goes away.. Im fixing to start looking into it and see if I can figure it out. I was thinking maybe a cv axle binding up??


If you find anything out let me know. 


Anyone have any knowledge on which route I should take? Its popping and I can watch the tires jerk when it does so im guessing my spider gears are probally gone? Are the cheaper to replace than finding a whole diff? 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

my son had his built at the dealer and it was 1100.00 lots are on here for cheaper. good luck


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

could b the gear pin inside broke,mine was doing the same thing poppin.pull both your axles an stick your fingers inside each opening an feel for any play in the gears,there should be none.at the most now it might be a cheap fix,its when the gears explode is when is costly,ive been both ways now also if u pull the caseing apart look at the cage where the spider gears sit in , if the area where the crosspin locks in has any question then replace the cage too,thats why mine blew apart the second time.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

brutus750i said:


> could b the gear pin inside broke,mine was doing the same thing poppin.pull both your axles an stick your fingers inside each opening an feel for any play in the gears,there should be none.at the most now it might be a cheap fix,its when the gears explode is when is costly,ive been both ways now also if u pull the caseing apart look at the cage where the spider gears sit in , if the area where the crosspin locks in has any question then replace the cage too,thats why mine blew apart the second time.


Ok im tearing it down now. Thanks 


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok someone give me the secret info on how to remove this stupid diff. I've turned it every way I can think of and I can't get it out. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is the damages that I can see. Only the middle spyder gears have broken teeth and the center case is trashed. What do you guys think 



















Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

that looked like mine the second time it costed me about 500 bones to fix it but i had to buy all the gears,center casing ,cage,pin shaft an gaskets.check out all berrings while it out an replace with new if questionable.only thing about buying used is you dont know what your getting.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the two gears that are not broke. Do you think they are ok and just replace the center ones? 



















Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

yea looks ok to me hows the locking pins look at the end of the crosshaft where they insert in the cage? its the cage is what gave on me last time think it was already stressed.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

brutus750i said:


> yea looks ok to me hows the locking pins look at the end of the crosshaft where they insert in the cage? its the cage is what gave on me last time think it was already stressed.


Are you talking about the little small pins that hold the crossshaft in? One was broken in half but was still in place and the other was fine. They show to be like 1.00$ a peice so im going to replace both of them and the shaft shows a little wear so im going to replace it. The cage looked good as far as I could tell.

I've already knocked the shaft out and now waiting to figure out what all I need to order.










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

remember that the cage is cheap an also do the crosspin shaft mod before you assemble too. its in the mod section on how to.


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

brutus750i said:


> remember that the cage is cheap an also do the crosspin shaft mod before you assemble too. its in the mod section on how to.


Ok Yeh I planned to do the mod since its already tore down. Where did you get your parts from? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

dealercostparts.com was the cheapest by 10 %


----------



## tx3kgtman (Jun 10, 2010)

brutus750i said:


> dealercostparts.com was the cheapest by 10 %


Ok Yeh that's where I was looking.


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

Once you get the diff out is taking it apart and reassembling difficult or better to pay someone to do it? Also is there any aftermarket gears that are bettet them OEM parts to reinstall? Thanks.


----------



## 2010 blue brute (Oct 28, 2010)

When I took the axles out there was a lot of sludge in the splines could this be what causes the locking up and popping or is probably busted gears?


----------

